# connecting completely diff speakers to computer



## spikygv (Feb 6, 2006)

hi,
i have 5.1 onboard sound and i'm using 2.1 speakers. I have a sanyo audio CD player which has wonderful powerful speakers . Can i connect them to the system ? any ideas . thankx

EDIT - make that 7.1 . thats what we get with onboard ac'97 on 915's right  ?


----------



## siriusb (Feb 6, 2006)

Yea, you can. As long as the speaker is an active one, ie with it's own ac input. Otherwise, you have to connect the speaker via an amplifier.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Feb 6, 2006)

Sure u can,that's what i did with a pair of Sony speakers i had no use for.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 7, 2006)

a bit more details of how to , wud be helpful .
What alll should i buy and where should i connect ?
THANX


----------



## spikygv (Feb 7, 2006)

i opened the cd player. ( hadnt done that for months) . and it says i needs 120v input or 8 DC cells. the speakers are attached to the main thingi.
at the point of attachment , something 4-8 ( ) sysmbol was written , i think it was "ohm" or resistence.
What all should i do ? where sud i connect ?
Will my onboard 7.1 support it ?


----------



## q3_abhi (Feb 7, 2006)

u can attach them.

I too have attached two big Pioneer speakers which were in the car.

They r working fine (infact Rocking !!!!!).


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 8, 2006)

the best thing to do is to give the line/speaker out from ur computer to the audio in of the amplifier. just check wot type of connector does the amp use. it will probably haf an rca connector. u'll get a 3.5mm dia stereo jack (one on ur comp) to rca cable. you can couple them up.

or else if ur amp has optical/spdif in and ur mobo has out u can get an spdif cable for digital audio output. just check what kinda input u haf on ur amp.


----------



## djmykey (Feb 8, 2006)

This is the plug u'll need (atleast from ur comp) 
*img53.imageshack.us/img53/2895/35mmstereoplug1hn.jpg
Now for the CD Player, go to its rear end and check for any socket named Line In / Aux, this should serve you as the point where u must join the wires to the CD Player. Just check the socket and go to ur local electronics shop and get a wire madeup and join 'em. Then rock n roll for sometime and then do post us ur experience


----------



## KoRn (Feb 8, 2006)

YUP ur gonna need wat djmykey suggested ie a stereo and a mono jack whwich is used to connect ur speakers to ur comp BTW ill think ull need a woofer and amp cuz the speakers r gonna need sum extra support and also u shud connect them to and a plug ie ac.
hope it works dude!


----------



## spikygv (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks a lot guys.
small problem. my speakers dont have separate power connection.so will it work ?

guys , plz dont mistake me . but i'm a newbie to this type of thing. can u please explain a little in detail .

now , i should go and get an amp , right ? and the amp should be connected to the AC .
now  , i need to connect the "out" of the amp to the "in" of the system ( i have a doubt , to which "in" of the system ?? , and how ? i didnt understand the RCA thing ??) . and i have to connect , the speakers to the "in" of the amp . right ?? ( and how do i do tthat ? , i dont think the speakers are conncected to the audio player , by means of a socket like in the computer . to me it appeared that the wire wud just come off if i pulled it. Is that the way to do it ? and connect the cut wire to the amp ?? ).Plz explain .and any specific amp that i shud ask for ?

@djmykey ,
thanks for the figure . thats given me a real good idea of what i'll be connecting.
i think i am not able to exactly catch on u. Plz dont mistake me.it appears that my audio cd player doesnt have any aux or anything for "in" .so i think i'll have to remove the speakers ( they are removable , only a wire is attached to the player ).
so how do i proceed ? cut the wire ? then can i put the cut wire in the amp ?


----------



## spikygv (Feb 8, 2006)

thanks a lot guys.
small problem. my speakers dont have separate power connection.so will it work ?

guys , plz dont mistake me . but i'm a newbie to this type of thing. can u please explain a little in detail .

now , i should go and get an amp , right ? and the amp should be connected to the AC .
now  , i need to connect the "out" of the amp to the "in" of the system ( i have a doubt , to which "in" of the system ?? , and how ? i didnt understand the RCA thing ??) . and i have to connect , the speakers to the "in" of the amp . right ?? ( and how do i do tthat ? , i dont think the speakers are conncected to the audio player , by means of a socket like in the computer . to me it appeared that the wire wud just come off if i pulled it. Is that the way to do it ? and connect the cut wire to the amp ?? ).Plz explain .and any specific amp that i shud ask for ?

@djmykey ,
thanks for the figure . thats given me a real good idea of what i'll be connecting.
i think i am not able to exactly catch on u. Plz dont mistake me.it appears that my audio cd player doesnt have any aux or anything for "in" .so i think i'll have to remove the speakers ( they are removable , only a wire is attached to the player ).
so how do i proceed ? cut the wire ? then can i put the cut wire in the amp ?


----------



## spikygv (Feb 9, 2006)

common guys . help some poor newbie like me !


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 9, 2006)

no no! you are connecting the audio out on ur computer to the audio in on ur amp! don't just connect the speakers. get the amp to which they were connected before. the amps usually haf rca connector (haf  separate left/right channel connectors) while ur computer has a single jack for both channels as shown in the figure above.

don't remove the speakers, instead connect ur amp to the computer which will drive the speakers. get back if u haf any problems.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 10, 2006)

ok . so i shud open the my audio system and search for the amp ? how will it look like ?

if i do something wrong , nothing will happen , will it ? only i wont hear any sound ? i wont be damaging anything,  right ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 10, 2006)

ok pal, seems you are confused. you did tell us that u are a n00b.

amp (short for amplifiers) is an electronic circuit which amplifies the audio. you cannot just "find" it. in common man's term, it is the "box" to which the unpowered speakers are connected. if you haf powered speakers (which will most probably not be the case for cd players), then you can directly connect the stereo jack on the green audio out on ur comp. if they are unpowered you cannot directly connect the speakers, they hafta be connected thru the amplifier to ur computer or any other device hafing audio out. this is because, there is something called impedence matching. ok, lets not get deep into it.

rite, lets start from scratch. here's a step by step procedure for connecting a 2.1 or a pseudo 4.1 (which mirrors front channels) to ur computer.

1. get to the "box" to which ur speakers are connected. DO NOT remove the speaker connections!!!

2. locate an audio in on the "box" similiar to the one shown in the pic below (note than in the picture the connector is shown as audio out, you should haf audio in on the "box")

*www.graphics.ed.ac.uk/gmrc/howto/plainhtm/VideoEditingPC_files/image005.jpg
this type of connector is called as a female rca connector.

if ur amp doesn't haf it, then locate audio in which is similar to the connector on ur motherboad. this connector is called 3.5mm dia phone/stereo connector.

if ur amp doesn't haf any audio in, then you are outta luck!

3. now get a cable according to the type of connector u haf as shown below:

for rca connectors get this:
*www.new-line.nl/webshop/cat/fl303.jpg
(the white and red connectors are called rca connectors)

for stereo connector get this:
*www.ripvinyl.com/c1.jpg

both sides haf same kinda connector.

4. for rca type, plug in the rca connectors to the audio/line/aux IN on the "box" to which speakers are connected, and the smaller single connector to the audio/line/speaker out (green) on ur mobo.

for stereo to stereo, it doesn't matter wot end goes where.

5. power up the "box".

6. now select the appropriate mode in ur "box" (ie if u haf connected the rca/stereo jack to aux put "box" in aux mode, if it is line in put it in line in mode, et al. there will usually be buttons for selecting this)

7. now adjust the audio setting in the mixer on ur comp (volume/bass/treble/balance etc) and play something. accordingly adjust the setting on ur "box".

this method is sure to work on most amps hafing rca/stereo in in 2.1 or pseudo 4.1 mode. if ur amp is a 5.1 or above channel, you will probably need to get an spdif connector (mini-dins will also do). get back if u haf any problems.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks  a lot , that's precisely wat i needed.
I'll be getting back to You .Wait.......


i hav the rca cables ( just got it ) . but i think i am not telling u my problem correctly to u. I am really sorry .

*www.graphics.ed.ac.uk/gmrc/howto/plainhtm/VideoEditingPC_files/image005.jpg 

 this sort of thing or sockets are not present on the back of my audio system "box". (no sockets at all ). there are just 2 wires of the speakers connected and nothing else . Now how do i proceed.
I think by tonight or tomorrow morn , i'll get a snap shot of that ( where did i keep that digicam ... ) . Thats why i am getting confused.
And another point i want to convey , there is no option in my audio system that says i can put an external source into it . it has no such options.
I think the only way to do this is to cut things and use something that u said. 

My vague idea was to cut those wires of the speaker and put them to the computer thru an amplifier . Since this is totally wrong , what do i do ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 10, 2006)

ok since you don't haf any audio ins in ur audio system, you are outta luck! you'll need to purchase an amplifier which can drive the speakers you haf and ensure that ur amplifier has audio in jacks.

actually ur "vague idea" is correct! u cut the wires, connect the speakers to an amplifier and connect the amplifier to ur computer as explained above!!! just ensure that the amplifier has parameters matching wid those of ur speakers so that it can drive them. the best way is to take the speakers there and do a real-time test!


----------



## spikygv (Feb 11, 2006)

wow . so my idea was right !!!!
hey . look at this now. u mentioned that it was going to be pseudo 4.1 and that gave me an idea.I now have creative sbs(huh !! , i asked my vendor to put some good speaker , after he puts it someone tells me inpsire is way better !! ) . I hav actually changed my system ( since 8 months ) and i still hav my old computers speakers and now thanks to u , voila ! psuedo 4.1 done. Now i'm starting to think " why dint i think of that ? ".
Thanks a lot.

So now my aim is 2-psuedo 6.1 !!!
i dont think i can do that matching of amps and all that myself , i'll my vendor or i'll take the speakers to someone .

ANyway , thank u so much ! if u hav any tips or suggestions , i wud love em .

U hav been very very helpful . thanks a lot.
Oh , my speakers are so cool , i wish u cud listen wat i'm listening to now .

BYE

EDIT - my old speakers hav a small prob. It has radio/audio option . If i press the button IN , fully , it goes to radio mode. If i release it fully, it is in audio mode. But sometimes , i hear only form 1 speaker in the audio mode. i hav to get up and partially press the button , once thee prob is solved , get back to work . i meen , just pratially hold it in some position for 2 secs and both speakers start working . this prob occurs ocassionally . Any solution ?


----------



## djmykey (Feb 12, 2006)

The button is gone me thinks not sure tho. Even my Creatvie SBS gives a loud crackling sound when putting dem on (ok this is my cafe spks, if it were mine I wud've suicided). Ok now that ur fine and running good but still can u give me a screenshot of the rear end of ur audio player I can check just in case if there is some port that u missed. I love looking at players


----------



## spikygv (Feb 12, 2006)

ok . i will . 
But mine's a little old , so u may not like it that much. 

Will put it soon.


----------



## djmykey (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok man will be waiting for dat


----------

